# Protecting Canada



## Dragon99 (21 Aug 2019)

Hi there let me introduce myself I am from Wawa Ontario Canada my opinion about the Canadian forces is that they are doing a wonderful job building protective weapons to protect and service Canada in over seas operations in Afghanistan


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Aug 2019)

Jordan, welcome to Milnet.ca.  Good that you have confidence in the Canadian Armed Forces’ support to Canada and its interests. Of note, however, is that Canada no longer has operational Forces deployed in Afghanistan.  You can refer to the CAF operations web site to see where the CAF currently supports operations: Canadian Armed Forces - current operations listing

Regards
G2G


----------



## CBH99 (14 Apr 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/canadian.forces.feed/


Hey everybody,

I had no idea where to post this.  Maybe Radio Chatter?  I scrolled through a few forums, but didn't want to post this in a thread about anything that was dedicated to a specific topic or operation.

I usually just check out Combat Camera for cool images and stuff -- came across this a few minutes ago, and found some pretty cool pics of CF Operations!   Just thought since we're all isolated and bored, some of you might want to check this out


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Apr 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> I usually just check out Combat Camera for cool images and stuff -- came across this a few minutes ago, and found some pretty cool pics of CF Operations!   Just thought since we're all isolated and bored, some of you might want to check this out



Just images stolen from around the internet for the dude to promote his company. Looks like an airsofter.


----------



## KINGLAWRENCE (23 Jul 2021)

Hopefully they dont use military,In Canada too force a deadly vaccine on the people


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Jul 2021)

KINGLAWRENCE said:


> Hopefully they dont use military,In Canada too force a deadly vaccine on the people


The CAF is assisting the logistical support to Public Health Agency of Canada for vaccine distribution.  

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/dany-fortin-vaccine-krista-brodie-1.6030332

Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Jul 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> The CAF is assisting the logistical support to Public Health Agency of Canada for vaccine distribution.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/dany-fortin-vaccine-krista-brodie-1.6030332
> 
> Is that what you are referring to?


Don’t…just…don’t…


----------



## Haggis (23 Jul 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Don’t…just…don’t…


Where's the "can of worms" emoji?


----------



## GK .Dundas (23 Jul 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Don’t…just…don’t…


Attention mods ,Could you please wait until I get my bowl of popcorn and say maybe ten minutes.


----------



## CBH99 (25 Jul 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Don’t…just…don’t…


 But this is why I joined the military SKT.  Injecting nano-bots into unsuspecting humans so we can transform their DNA, which causes infertility problems in a few generations of people and brings the population of the Earth down when it is drastically needed.  Why else would I have joined?   😏


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Jul 2021)

A Manchuria layback bot…three years old before activation… 😉


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jul 2021)

KINGLAWRENCE said:


> Hopefully they dont use military,In Canada too force a deadly vaccine on the people


And your psychiatrist’s name is???


----------



## dimsum (25 Jul 2021)

GK .Dundas said:


> Attention mods ,Could you please wait until I get my bowl of popcorn and say maybe ten minutes.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Jul 2021)

A giant condom ribbed for our pleasure to protect the great White North


----------



## KINGLAWRENCE (15 Aug 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> The CAF is assisting the logistical support to Public Health Agency of Canada for vaccine distribution.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/dany-fortin-vaccine-krista-brodie-1.6030332
> 
> Is that what you are referrin


----------



## medicineman (15 Aug 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> A giant condom ribbed for our pleasure to protect the great White North


That only works if you wear it inside out...


----------

